# Post Op wound infection



## kmhall (Oct 31, 2008)

Patient had a 10121 procedure on the 27th and then on the 29th he returns with a post op wound infection.  Doc is charging an E/M for the 29th.  Can I bill this?  If so, do I need a modifier?


----------



## mbort (Oct 31, 2008)

providing you have documentation to support the office visit, yes, with a modifier 24 and of course the post op wound infection diagnosis, not the diagnosis for which the surgery was performed.


----------



## kmhall (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks'.


----------

